# Buying a condo in Manila - Engineering query



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking at an apartment on the 29th floor of Two Serendra. It is one of the residential projects of Ayala Land completed some years ago.

The floor in the condo I'm looking at is a little bit wavy and I'm wondering if I need to get a building or structural engineer to check the property before I purchase it.

What would you do and do you know any structural engineers in Manila or where I could look for one? Thanks Robert


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

How old is the condo? I read an article that after a certain number of years the condo becomes a money pit due to maintenance cost.

As for the wavy flooring I think it's normal if bare cement but if it already has tile flooring then it might be an issue.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking at an apartment on the 29th floor of Two Serendra. It is one of the residential projects of Ayala Land completed some years ago.
> 
> ...



The structural integrity of the buildings here is getting better but still has much to be desired...HOWEVER...with that said, you should think LONG and HARD before purchasing a unit on the 29th floor! Not counting typical power outages and elevators down for weekly maintenance, During the annual typhoon season, rolling blackouts are quite common in Manila and walking up 29 flights of stairs would NOT be enjoyable...no power...high humidity...no air flow...no air conditioning...physical exertion...equals???

AND there are NO fire escapes in the high rise buildings here...if there were a fire, you are certainly on your own! Before I bought my unit, I rented a place in another high rise condo building and there were several fires every week because the Filipinos there were always cooking with hot oil and then forgetting about it while singing Karaoke or watching TV and forgot they were cooking...our fire alarms were constantly going off!


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes there is a tile flooring. The broker has offered to pay for the repairs himself!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

galactic said:


> How old is the condo? I read an article that after a certain number of years the condo becomes a money pit due to maintenance cost.
> 
> As for the wavy flooring I think it's normal if bare cement but if it already has tile flooring then it might be an issue.




Coach Walker...I agree with galactic on this one...the general rule here is once the condo building reaches about 40 to 50 years of age, the maintenance is more than the building is worth and they are typically all torn down at that point and rebuilt from the ground up...which is why you see so many new buildings going up all the time...they are NOT all new places...just replacements fr the old ones that used to be there.

The same is true with galactic's comment on the concrete floor...if it is only concrete, then I would not worry too much...the concrete can be shaved and smoothed and a good tile setter will also compensate for the uneven floor if he is talented.

However...if it is already a tile floor, I would be concerned if the floor is buckling underneath or has cracks or defects, which you will never know unless the floor is completely removed and the actual concrete is inspected...which is very expensive and makes me wonder if it is worth the purchase price if you have to spend several millions of pesos having the place inspected or repaired.

First thing to do is find out how old the building is by getting the actual date the construction started. Many places will try to con you and give you the age by when the first tenant moved in...this IS FALSE!!!!! The building may already be three or four years old before it is ready to actually move in. Get the actual date the building company actually started construction on the lower ground floor...that is the TRUE age of the building because everything up above is being supported by the bottom floor!

A perfect example of this is the new Shell Residences near the Mall of Asia...they are just now opening their doors for the first tenants to move in and the building is already 40 months old last month...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They have not had a serious quake in Manila for a few years, the clock is ticking. A large part of Manila is reclaimed swamp.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

In no way would i be on the 10th or 29th floor of untrustworthy substandard construction in typhoon country or quake zone with escape stsirways let alone without. I would SURELY PASS.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> In no way would i be on the 10th or 29th floor of untrustworthy substandard construction in typhoon country or quake zone with escape stsirways let alone without. I would SURELY PASS.


I agree 100%. In Japan, maybe; but would never - ever consider it here. I spent a lot of time in Manila and during that time walked a lot of places just to see the sights. What I saw in construction on these high rises I would not even go inside on a tour much less to live or work in one.

These buildings are not only *not* earthquake resistant, they have far too little steel support and reinforcement. They are built piece by piece using mostly hollow blocks by hand. Broken pieces of these hollow blocks are used to fill in empty or non matching areas everywhere. One good shake and most of these buildings are going to collapse killing scores of people inside and countless others outside in surrounding areas. I'd sooner live in He** that to live in one of those buildings in Manila or anywhere else in the country.
I'd be surprised if one could buy earthquake insurance to cover a unit in a building.


Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I'd be surprised if one could buy earthquake insurance to cover a unit in a building.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


You probably could, making a successfull claim would be another matter. Assuming the company hasn't run off with your money, I mean gone bust 5 minute after you paid your premium.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> You probably could, making a successfull claim would be another matter. Assuming the company hasn't run off with your money, I mean gone bust 5 minute after you paid your premium.


 Hahaha--- Yea you got that right..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking at an apartment on the 29th floor of Two Serendra. It is one of the residential projects of Ayala Land completed some years ago.
> 
> ...


Was it Serendra that lost a slab of concrete, due to gas cooker explosion ?  

Well, any large explosion is always caused by Gas leaks - gas leaks large enough to dislodge concrete slabs big enough to crush a van and kill the occupant. 

As of now, I have no clue what happened to the case, True Philippine Style


----------

